# Tip Cheaters



## Fabius (Oct 12, 2015)

With Uber providing a way for riders to tip using the rider app I have noticed the following. As the rider gets out they will say "I'll use the app to give you the tip" But in almost all cases they never do. Yesterday I had a stoned rider who made several stops and some wait time. When I finally drop him off he says he'll tip thru the app. About 10 minutes after leaving him I hear his cell phone ring. He left it in the car. I turn around and bring it to him. Now he says he'll leave me a big tip. Nope, he didn't. Very annoying.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Anytime someone leaves a phone I turned off and deal with it next day. Depending where the person wants to meet I let them know ahead it cost money and time. They have comply and met my require money. In one weekend I had two ppl leave a phone... it was $95 dollars extra and paid way paid for some dead miles.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fabius said:


> With Uber providing a way for riders to tip using the rider app I have noticed the following. As the rider gets out they will say "I'll use the app to give you the tip" But in almost all cases they never do. Yesterday I had a stoned rider who made several stops and some wait time. When I finally drop him off he says he'll tip thru the app. About 10 minutes after leaving him I hear his cell phone ring. He left it in the car. I turn around and bring it to him. Now he says he'll leave me a big tip. Nope, he didn't. Very annoying.


Did you get your $15 returned item fee from Uber?


----------



## Fabius (Oct 12, 2015)

No. I wasn't aware of it. Guess I better read up on it. Thanks.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What makes you feel entitled to a tip?


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Fabius said:


> No. I wasn't aware of it. Guess I better read up on it. Thanks.


Get your $15! Better than nothing.


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> What makes you feel entitled to a tip?


----------



## Fabius (Oct 12, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> What makes you feel entitled to a tip?


I'm not saying I'm entitled to a tip. But I am annoyed when they say they will tip in the app but don't.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> What makes you feel entitled to a tip?


I don't know who your asking but... 
When they say they will tip in app, I feel entitled to receive it. Pretty simple really.


----------



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What makes you feel entitled to a tip?


What makes you feel entitled to a self taxi service where you can get a ride for the price of a pack of gum?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JPthedriver said:


> What makes you feel entitled to a self taxi service where you can get a ride for the price of a pack of gum?


Because when I turn the app on it tells me that the ride will cost a pack of gum....



wk1102 said:


> I don't know who your asking but...
> When they say they will tip in app, I feel entitled to receive it. Pretty simple really.


What makes you entitled to receive it?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

If they say nothing, I expect nothing, therefore I am entitled to nothing.
When they say they will tip, there is an expectation of such, therefore entitlement.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

Fabius said:


> I'm not saying I'm entitled to a tip. But I am annoyed when they say they will tip in the app but don't.


Lesson learned. Cheap and cheat go together. They cheat because they are cheap or they think drivers are cheap. Therefore, they decide not to tip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

backcountryrez said:


> If they say nothing, I expect nothing, therefore I am entitled to nothing.
> When they say they will tip, there is an expectation of such, therefore entitlement.


Expectation and entitlement are two different things...

That being said, I never understood the purpose of saying that you're going to tip. I've tipped every driver ever since in app tipping was introduced and I never once felt the need to say that fact to them.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> What makes you entitled to receive it?


Their word! What is so hard to understand?

I don't know if you lack basic reason comprehension skills or are just trying to start something or what.

If after a ride someone says they are going to tip me in app I expect it. I am entilted to what they promise. This is a service industry job, so when someone says they are going to tip me, I am ENTITLED to receive it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Expectation and entitlement are two different things...
> 
> That being said, I never understood the purpose of saying that you're going to tip. I've tipped every driver ever since in app tipping was introduced and I never once felt the need to say that fact to them.


I expect them to keep their word. If they say they are going to tip, I expect them to tip. I am entitled to my tips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I expect them to keep their word. If they say they are going to tip, I expect them to tip. I am entitled to my tips.


Please Google the definition of those two terms. None of us are entitled to a tip. Some may expect a tip, which you are certainly correct to expect one if told they are going to give you one, but you have no entitlement of receiving one. Much like pax are not entitled to any more than a ride from point a to point b comfortably, safely for the price they are told to pay.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Fabius said:


> With Uber providing a way for riders to tip using the rider app I have noticed the following. As the rider gets out they will say "I'll use the app to give you the tip" But in almost all cases they never do. Yesterday I had a stoned rider who made several stops and some wait time. When I finally drop him off he says he'll tip thru the app. About 10 minutes after leaving him I hear his cell phone ring. He left it in the car. I turn around and bring it to him. Now he says he'll leave me a big tip. Nope, he didn't. Very annoying.


Maybe you should try a more wealthier side of town.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Please Google the definition of those two terms. None of us are entitled to a tip. Some may expect a tip, which you are certainly correct to expect one if told they are going to give you one, but you have no entitlement of receiving one. Much like pax are not entitled to any more than a ride from point a to point b comfortably, safely for the price they are told to pay.


Entitled: believing oneself to be inherently deserving of privileges or special treatment.

Rider: "thanks dude, you the best! I'll tip you 5 in the app."
Me: "thanks I appreciate it!"

Once the rider tell me I'm the best and he's going to tip, I believe I am entitled to that tip the same as if he handed it to me in cash. If he does not follow through, he owes me. Prior to him getting in my car, I have expectations, but no feeling of entitlement.

I expect people to keep their word. I do not assume everyone lies to me. Naive? Probably, but I choose to take most people at their word.

Drunk nights, eh.. grain of salt, but over all i take people at their word.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yet I'm not allowed to post my opinion? If you never accept criticism, you can never improve the quality of your ideals and beliefs.

Am I supposed to say nothing when I disagree with someone? Is this forum just supposed to be of ideas and opinions that all agree with eachother?

Drivers arent entitled to a tip much like a pax is not entitled to an aux cord, champagne or a foot rub.



wk1102 said:


> Entitled: believing oneself to be inherently deserving of privileges or special treatment.
> 
> Rider: "thanks dude, you the best! I'll tip you 5 in the app."
> Me: "thanks I appreciate it!"
> ...


Inherently deserving. Which is a permanent characteristic. Such as "Going to war is inherently dangerous" by stating you are entitled you are stating a permanent characteristic that you are to have something as a right.

If I showboat and tell a waitress that I'm going to tip her $100, but only leave a $10, I'm not obligated to actually give you $100 nor is the waitress entitled to the $100. She may expect it, she may be super bummed that she didnt get it. She may remember the guy and spit in his food next time around, but expectation does not equal entitlement.

Pax expect an aux cord and water, does that make them entitled to an aux cord and water?


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Fabius said:


> I'm not saying I'm entitled to a tip. But I am annoyed when they say they will tip in the app but don't.


Rather them not saying it at all. But know that it's their cheap attempt to receive a 5 Star from us. That and the brown nose small talks.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> If I showboat and tell a waitress that I'm going to tip her $100, but only leave a $10, I'm not obligated to actually give you $100 nor is the waitress entitled to the $100.


I'd ust take it off your dresser... 
Point made. I was being liberal with my definition of entilted.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I'd ust take it off your dresser...
> Point made. I was being liberal with my definition of entilted.


I bet you would you SadUber cultist!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I bet you would you SadUber cultist!!!


Also, I got you confused with another forum member when first I replied. 
Apologies for the snark.


----------



## Les in Jax (May 8, 2017)

If rider does not rate the tip opportunity, thanks to Uber, is not there. If they do not rate they cannot tip. Thanks Uber. Allow tips and then make it harder to tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Fabius said:


> With Uber providing a way for riders to tip using the rider app I have noticed the following. As the rider gets out they will say "I'll use the app to give you the tip" But in almost all cases they never do. Yesterday I had a stoned rider who made several stops and some wait time. When I finally drop him off he says he'll tip thru the app. About 10 minutes after leaving him I hear his cell phone ring. He left it in the car. I turn around and bring it to him. Now he says he'll leave me a big tip. Nope, he didn't. Very annoying.


Get your $15 return item fee from Uber. That'll teach him!



Les in Jax said:


> If rider does not rate the tip opportunity, thanks to Uber, is not there. If they do not rate they cannot tip. Thanks Uber. Allow tips and then make it harder to tip.


Wow. Did not know that. Bunch of idiots at uber!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> What makes you feel entitled to a tip?


M
Are you serious?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Fabius said:


> With Uber providing a way for riders to tip using the rider app I have noticed the following. As the rider gets out they will say "I'll use the app to give you the tip" But in almost all cases they never do. Yesterday I had a stoned rider who made several stops and some wait time. When I finally drop him off he says he'll tip thru the app. About 10 minutes after leaving him I hear his cell phone ring. He left it in the car. I turn around and bring it to him. Now he says he'll leave me a big tip. Nope, he didn't. Very annoying.


Go to the trip in your app, go to "rider left item in my vehicle " option, then write to Uber and let them know that you returned a phone to the passenger and you need the $15 item return fee to be added to your earnings.

If Uber gives you a hard time, keep at it - be diligent and make sure you're paid.



Fabius said:


> No. I wasn't aware of it. Guess I better read up on it. Thanks.


Make sure you do it ASAP - I think you have 3 days to make your claim to Uber, just like when you're entitled to a cleaning fee.



Fabius said:


> I'm not saying I'm entitled to a tip. But I am annoyed when they say they will tip in the app but don't.


Exactly! THAT is when you're entitled to one - when the effing pax literally said you'd be getting one. Do you even read comments before commenting,, steveK2016?



steveK2016 said:


> Because when I turn the app on it tells me that the ride will cost a pack of gum....
> 
> What makes you entitled to receive it?


Again, try reading comments prior to commenting. It will explain your various questions.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Fabius said:


> As the rider gets out they will say "I'll use the app to give you the tip" But in almost all cases they never do.


There is nothing you can do about this.

Get over it.

Live your life.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Fabius said:


> With Uber providing a way for riders to tip using the rider app I have noticed the following. As the rider gets out they will say "I'll use the app to give you the tip" But in almost all cases they never do. Yesterday I had a stoned rider who made several stops and some wait time. When I finally drop him off he says he'll tip thru the app. About 10 minutes after leaving him I hear his cell phone ring. He left it in the car. I turn around and bring it to him. Now he says he'll leave me a big tip. Nope, he didn't. Very annoying.


I feel like they leave stuff there on purpose so you don't leave but I can be wrong. I still leave anyways lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Go to the trip in your app, go to "rider left item in my vehicle " option, then write to Uber and let them know that you returned a phone to the passenger and you need the $15 item return fee to be added to your earnings.
> 
> If Uber gives you a hard time, keep at it - be diligent and make sure you're paid.
> 
> ...


I've read every single comment and none of you are understanding what entitled means.

Uber tells pax that great drivers, 5 star drivers, provide aux cords and water. Does that make them entitled to it?

If you feel you are entitled to a tip at any point, and if you've ever complained that a pax acted entitled for anything beyond a safe ride from point a to point b, then you are a hypocrite.


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

Fabius said:


> With Uber providing a way for riders to tip using the rider app I have noticed the following. As the rider gets out they will say "I'll use the app to give you the tip" But in almost all cases they never do. Yesterday I had a stoned rider who made several stops and some wait time. When I finally drop him off he says he'll tip thru the app. About 10 minutes after leaving him I hear his cell phone ring. He left it in the car. I turn around and bring it to him. Now he says he'll leave me a big tip. Nope, he didn't. Very annoying.


Always make a story up that you are on the opposite side of town they are on!
Then they will beg for you to bring phone, but they must be specific about cash amount before I drive and waste my time!
Say you can't bring it for 2 days because you are working other side of town!
Make them squirm!
Obviously if the rider was an ahole while driving,
Don't answer cell, stop and throw it in lake, pond, or any other water source.
Remember tips come first


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Expectation and entitlement are two different things...
> 
> That being said, I never understood the purpose of saying that you're going to tip. I've tipped every driver ever since in app tipping was introduced and I never once felt the need to say that fact to them.


Its a bluff used to cover their guilty conscience. Pathetic!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

What's funny is that in SF where nearly nobody tips us, before in app tipping if anyone said they would tip, they didn't. It's common knowledge. I had exactly 1 person break that stereotype. All the other tippers beside that 1, just tipped without saying anything. It's been the same with in app. I've been told I'll be tipped. But the only tips I ever receive are surprises. Not from checking on the promises.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

This thread has unfortunately strayed afar from the intended originating topic, *Tip Cheaters*.

In any case, every driver dislikes a rider for implying a tip-in-app at the conclusion of a trip, without actually following up with said tip.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

To me it seems a little like extortion to demand money to return an item. I always considered it a part of the job, although an annoying part of the job. Uber always says to check your car after each passenger but honestly, how realistic is that on a busy night? Some people will offer a tip when you return their items but many would not, prior to the $15 return fee Uber finally initiated. If the person is in your general driving area, the $15 seems adequate but if you were to have to drive a really long ways, then the amount should be commensurate with the distance. Have collected the $15 return fee three times now and each were my most profitable trips for the week which still boggles my mind. But I went only 2 miles to return the item so at $.54 per mile for expenses of $1.08 cost leaving a net margin of $13.92. Never do I see that profit margin unless surge is going on..


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Once someone left a wallet. Uber and the man tried calling me but I had other pax in the car so I didn't answer. They deactivated my account!!! They treated me like some kind of crackhead thief. Nowadays my pax LEAVE ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in my car because it ends up in the garbage. These Uber employees really need better training. They feel like they can do anything they want.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Expectation and entitlement are two different things...
> 
> That being said, I never understood the purpose of saying that you're going to tip. I've tipped every driver ever since in app tipping was introduced and I never once felt the need to say that fact to them.


99.9999% of the time when they say they will tip that means they won't. Who cares about chump change anyway. If we're lucky we'll make $100-200 a month in tips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Expectation and entitlement are two different things...
> 
> That being said, I never understood the purpose of saying that you're going to tip. I've tipped every driver ever since in app tipping was introduced and I never once felt the need to say that fact to them.


If my boss at my real job told me is be getting a bonus or a raise I'd feel entitled to it. How is this different?


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Once someone left a wallet. Uber and the man tried calling me but I had other pax in the car so I didn't answer. They deactivated my account!!! They treated me like some kind of crackhead thief. Nowadays my pax LEAVE ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in my car because it ends up in the garbage. These Uber employees really need better training. They feel like they can do anything they want.


The problem was uber outsources it's customer service so one rep doesn't know shit from the other reps. So every message you send goes to a different person. Based on the laziness of the rep you might get helped or just brushed off with a standard template response.

I don't do Uber anymore but with Lyft they have a new problem where they're hiring from the inner cities. All the reps have attitudes heavy accents and know zero of what they're doing or what customer service is. I mean they can't even figure out how a headset works. I have to remind them every time to adujust the mic. 
I've filed multiple complaints against the reps.
They don't care.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Once someone left a wallet. Uber and the man tried calling me but I had other pax in the car so I didn't answer. They deactivated my account!!! They treated me like some kind of crackhead thief. Nowadays my pax LEAVE ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in my car because it ends up in the garbage. These Uber employees really need better training. They feel like they can do anything they want.


This is why I never find anything.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This is why I never find anything.


I found a pair of Bose headphones once. Waited no tip so kept them. Nice $300 tip. 
I've had a girl leave a $3000 purse once returned it got $20. Lol
But the one that stopped me from caring was driving 30 miles to return a phone and not even a dollar. The customer knew I was traveling from far away too. Low class scum.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Keep your posts directed at the topic and not each other. No further warnings will be given.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

observer said:


> Keep your posts directed at the topic and not each other. No further warnings will be given.


FINALLY! Thank you!!!


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Fabius said:


> With Uber providing a way for riders to tip using the rider app I have noticed the following. As the rider gets out they will say "I'll use the app to give you the tip" But in almost all cases they never do. Yesterday I had a stoned rider who made several stops and some wait time. When I finally drop him off he says he'll tip thru the app. About 10 minutes after leaving him I hear his cell phone ring. He left it in the car. I turn around and bring it to him. Now he says he'll leave me a big tip. Nope, he didn't. Very annoying.


I'm this case you can file a returned list item and get $15.

...And hopefully you gave yourself a tip using his phone first... (joke)



steveK2016 said:


> Expectation and entitlement are two different things...
> 
> That being said, I never understood the purpose of saying that you're going to tip. I've tipped every driver ever since in app tipping was introduced and I never once felt the need to say that fact to them.


Shakespeare once said "me doth think he protest too much."

The guilty proclaim their innocence proactively. The innocent don't bother.

Once you understand the implications herein, you understand the bulk of all human behavior.

When someone says "I'll tip you in the app" as they are getting out, they are lying. Give them one star.

If someone is actually searching their wallet and only have 20s, and ask if they can tip in app, there's a good chance they are genuine. If they tell you they tip in app EARLY ina ride, they are much more likely telling the truth.

But the ones saying it on exit, and in passing, are lying.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fabius said:


> No. I wasn't aware of it. Guess I better read up on it. Thanks.


You still can. Click on trip and find option that you returned an item. You'll get $15


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Why bother even saying that one is going to tip? Does this type of pax announce the same to their server before they leave? "Hey Ronald, I'm a gonna tip you, unless the Hamburglar swipes it from the table after I've left."


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Once someone left a wallet. Uber and the man tried calling me but I had other pax in the car so I didn't answer. They deactivated my account!!! They treated me like some kind of crackhead thief. Nowadays my pax LEAVE ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in my car because it ends up in the garbage. These Uber employees really need better training. They feel like they can do anything they want.


Wow. Once they did that I would have just said there was no wallet there and stuck to that story. 
For them to deactivate your account I'm guessing pax had to say you stole it, not that he he forgot it.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wow. Once they did that I would have just said there was no wallet there and stuck to that story.
> For them to deactivate your account I'm guessing pax had to say you stole it, not that he he forgot it.


The guy wasn't happy that I didn't stop for him in a pharmacy store and wait. It was already a minimum fare ride I dropped him at the store and told him to Uber again when he gets out. He hit me with all kinds of complaints lol. What probably got him real effed up is that he realized his wallet was missing and he couldn't buy the stuff at the store. Had I waited for him then he would have just found it and paid.

From now on I find nothing in my car


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Once someone left a wallet. Uber and the man tried calling me but I had other pax in the car so I didn't answer. They deactivated my account!!! They treated me like some kind of crackhead thief. Nowadays my pax LEAVE ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in my car because it ends up in the garbage. These Uber employees really need better training. They feel like they can do anything they want.


This is so crazy!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

DocT said:


> This thread has unfortunately strayed afar from the intended originating topic, *Tip Cheaters*.
> 
> In any case, every driver dislikes a rider for implying a tip-in-app at the conclusion of a trip, without actually following up with said tip.


I don't dislike such passengers hell I don't even remember who said they would or would not tip.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> To me it seems a little like extortion to demand money to return an item. I always considered it a part of the job, although an annoying part of the job. Uber always says to check your car after each passenger but honestly, how realistic is that on a busy night? Some people will offer a tip when you return their items but many would not, prior to the $15 return fee Uber finally initiated. If the person is in your general driving area, the $15 seems adequate but if you were to have to drive a really long ways, then the amount should be commensurate with the distance. Have collected the $15 return fee three times now and each were my most profitable trips for the week which still boggles my mind. But I went only 2 miles to return the item so at $.54 per mile for expenses of $1.08 cost leaving a net margin of $13.92. Never do I see that profit margin unless surge is going on..


To you its extortion...to me its paying for my time, mileage, and gas to return an item that the rider left in my car. Even uber understands we need to be paid for returning items so how is that extortion?? Extortion would be if i stole the riders item then required money from them in order to get it back. Your welcome for the education.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

For whatever it's worth.

I drive the cocktail hours.

Find phones and you name it.

Always took the item to the rider. Normally the next day.

Never ask for or expect a tip. Figure it's the right thing to do.

The riders have always been gracious. 

Just saying.

Drive safe....


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

wunluv71 said:


> To you its extortion...to me its paying for my time, mileage, and gas to return an item that the rider left in my car. Even uber understands we need to be paid for returning items so how is that extortion?? Extortion would be if i stole the riders item then required money from them in order to get it back. Your welcome for the education.


Here's an example of what I consider extortion. Have no problem with us being reimbursed for our time and mileage to return something. A lot of drivers though want to make it into some windfall, making double or triple what they would have gotten without having to return the item and that's what seems wrong.

For example: One night, I picked up a couple at their house and this was not my first time driving for them. Immediately after starting the trip, the couple starts talking. The girlfriend had left her iPhone in an earlier Uber. During the 15-minute ride with me, the boyfriend went on the LOCATE MY iPHONE tool and rang the phone with a number to call. The uber driver didn't respond but the GPS showed the phone wasn't moving so clearly the driver wasn't in his vehicle. Maybe he took a short bathroom break or maybe he ran into a restaurant to get a bite to eat, who knows and it doesn't matter. So about 10 minutes after the initial pings to the missing phone, the driver called , his car still hadn't moved yet he hemmed and hawed about being "too busy" to arrange a pickup to get the phone back to the couple. He eluded because he'd miss out on so many trips, he must demand $20 from the couple to get the phone back to them. Granted, this was before Uber implemented the $15 return item fee. His location at the time was in the downtown college area, where I was taking the couple. Certainly, a driver shouldn't be penalized and miss out on trips in order to return an item unless being compensated in some way but I promise you, this $20 he was demanding was far more than what the driver would have gotten anyway if nothing had been left in his car as 99% of the trips in that area of town, are the minimum $3.75 trips where people are going from their dorms to downtown bars and restaurants, just a few blocks from start to end.

In fairness to the driver, can't remember if the phone owner explained he was going to be in the driver's vicinity. The driver may have been thinking he would have to drive the phone back to the couple's home, which was out in the country and off the beaten path from where all the ping activity is. Regardless, the fact that he was demanding a payment is what set alarms off for me and gave me a bad vibe about this driver.

Have had several phones and other items left in my car before the $15 return fee was implemented. One guy called their phone that was left in my car and I answered cause I didn't have a customer. Never knew the phone was in my car until it rang. Told him I would drop it by the bar where he was at in between my fares, but within 2 hours for sure. When I dropped it by there, he gave me $10 and was very appreciative. Didn't get a ping in the meantime so you can't say I lost out on anything but the miles driven to bar he was at. Would have normally been sitting in a parking lot nearby waiting for a ping.

The other phone and items left in my car, the peeps gave me nothing. But I was maybe 1 mile away at most and turned around and went back. So it might have taken me 5 to 7 minutes to do that and I didn't miss any pings in the process. $1.08 for mileage ($.54 x 2) and $2.33 for time (($20/60)*7) if you assume the $20/hour rate that Uber says we make although in this market, if you get $7/hour, you're damn lucky. So if the peeps had even offered me $5 I would have made out OK.

Of course, if you are farther away before finding out something was left in your car or if you're in a market where you're getting constant pings, then I understand it's more complicated to get the item back to the person. My average net fare in this market is $7 per ride at best so the $15 return fare seems generous for this market and Uber has made it easy to collect.

But the example I saw where the driver demanded a $20 payment seemed wrong to me. Hopefully the owner of that iPHONE would have given something to the driver for his trouble without the driver demanding it, but if not then I would have said it was part of the job. Just as it is when we drive and don't get tipped by a rider. We don't necessarily like it but we knew it was part of the job when we signed up. Now that the $15 fee has been implemented, at least we know we'll get that. In some cases it might not be enough if you have to drive 30 miles to get to the rider but hopefully that isn't the norm.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> Here's an example of what I consider extortion. Have no problem with us being reimbursed for our time and mileage to return something. A lot of drivers though want to make it into some windfall, making double or triple what they would have gotten without having to return the item and that's what seems wrong.
> 
> For example: One night, I picked up a couple at their house and this was not my first time driving for them. Immediately after starting the trip, the couple starts talking. The girlfriend had left her iPhone in an earlier Uber. During the 15-minute ride with me, the boyfriend went on the LOCATE MY iPHONE tool and rang the phone with a number to call. The uber driver didn't respond but the GPS showed the phone wasn't moving so clearly the driver wasn't in his vehicle. Maybe he took a short bathroom break or maybe he ran into a restaurant to get a bite to eat, who knows and it doesn't matter. So about 10 minutes after the initial pings to the missing phone, the driver called , his car still hadn't moved yet he hemmed and hawed about being "too busy" to arrange a pickup to get the phone back to the couple. He eluded because he'd miss out on so many trips, he must demand $20 from the couple to get the phone back to them. Granted, this was before Uber implemented the $15 return item fee. His location at the time was in the downtown college area, where I was taking the couple. Certainly, a driver shouldn't be penalized and miss out on trips in order to return an item unless being compensated in some way but I promise you, this $20 he was demanding was far more than what the driver would have gotten anyway if nothing had been left in his car as 99% of the trips in that area of town, are the minimum $3.75 trips where people are going from their dorms to downtown bars and restaurants, just a few blocks from start to end.
> 
> ...


I see NOTHING wrong with that driver "demanding" $20 bucks to return the item that he is NOT REQUIRED to return. It is the fault of the rider who was irresponsible in leaving their item. How dare anyone expect a driver to use their time money and gas to return an item to them for free. This is a business not a charity and unfortunately its drivers who have the mentality that you do that create these entitled riders. And i am clearly only tlkg abt those riders who expect something for nothing. I am driving to make a living....not to meet new people and make peanuts while they work me like a slave.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

wunluv71 said:


> I see NOTHING wrong with that driver "demanding" $20 bucks to return the item that he is NOT REQUIRED to return. It is the fault of the rider who was irresponsible in leaving their item. How dare anyone expect a driver to use their time money and gas to return an item to them for free. This is a business not a charity and unfortunately its drivers who have the mentality that you do that create these entitled riders. And i am clearly only tlkg abt those riders who expect something for nothing. I am driving to make a living....not to meet new people and make peanuts while they work me like a slave.


He actually is required to return the item, perhaps not to the passenger directly but to the closest police station or ride share office.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> He actually is required to return the item, perhaps not to the passenger directly but to the closest police station or ride share office.


He actually is not if he doesnt have the item.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Any pax who goes out of their way to say they will tip on the app gets an automatic 4-stars from me. 90% of them don't.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> Any pax who goes out of their way to say they will tip on the app gets an automatic 4-stars from me. 90% of them don't.


Pls tell me you meant to say 1 star....


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

wunluv71 said:


> Pls tell me you meant to say 1 star....


No, 4 stars. lying about tipping in-app isn't worth 1-star.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

wunluv71 said:


> He actually is not if he doesnt have the item.


If he does not have the item than there is nothing to return regardless of how much money is offered as a bribe. Now if you are saying that the item will some how magically appear if there is a tip offered than that is extortion and not a tip.



ibeam23 said:


> No, 4 stars. lying about tipping in-app isn't worth 1-star.


When talking with the passengers I believe about 10% of what they are telling me though most of the time they are entertaining if not unbelievable stories I chalk up the I will tip you in app bit to be just part of that unbelievable but entertaining story.

5* if they did not keep me waiting or damage my vehicle or ask for any illegal driving action.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> No, 4 stars. lying about tipping in-app isn't worth 1-star.


Wow that'll show em....



Uberfunitis said:


> If he does not have the item than there is nothing to return regardless of how much money is offered as a bribe. Now if you are saying that the item will some how magically appear if there is a tip offered than that is extortion and not a tip.
> 
> When talking with the passengers I believe about 10% of what they are telling me though most of the time they are entertaining if not unbelievable stories I chalk up the I will tip you in app bit to be just part of that unbelievable but entertaining story.
> 
> 5* if they did not keep me waiting or damage my vehicle or ask for any illegal driving action.


It is NOT extortion ...if it were then uber is also commiting extortion with riders.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

wunluv71 said:


> Wow that'll show em....
> 
> It is NOT extortion ...if it were then uber is also commiting extortion with riders.


On that we will have to disagree, it is very much extortion to require money to perform a service that one is obligated to perform anyways.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> On that we will have to disagree, it is very much extortion to require money to perform a service that one is obligated to perform anyways.


Then why does uber charge $15 to return an item?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

wunluv71 said:


> Then why does uber charge $15 to return an item?


Because they have not been sued for it yet.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Because they have not been sued for it yet.


Lol....cmon....I would never dream of asking a driver to lose money use gas to return an item I carelessly left in a car. And ask them to do it now even if they are far away??? I would absolutely pay them for the return. I dont understand your logic here. I suppose your against tipping too....


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

wunluv71 said:


> Lol....cmon....I would never dream of asking a driver to lose money use gas to return an item I carelessly left in a car. And ask them to do it now even if they are far away??? I would absolutely pay them for the return. I dont understand your logic here. I suppose your against tipping too....


I don't expect them to return it all the way to my location but I do expect them to drop it off at the closest police station or Uber/Lyft office as is the requirement. I also rarely tip as well.


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't expect them to return it all the way to my location but I do expect them to drop it off at the closest police station or Uber/Lyft office as is the requirement. I also rarely tip as well.


Its prob more accurate that you NEVER tip....not surprised.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> What makes you feel entitled to a tip?


Please dont get me wrong, but everytime you assume that a service MUST come with TIP *by APP* you are saying to uber that they dont need to review their % bc you get extra money. TIP is not part of salary, its a bónus that comes of you good service. same reason why restaurants pay poorly here: waiters will get the dignifying part of income by tips. (in PT there are no % of tip in bill).


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Fabius said:


> With Uber providing a way for riders to tip using the rider app I have noticed the following. As the rider gets out they will say "I'll use the app to give you the tip" But in almost all cases they never do. Yesterday I had a stoned rider who made several stops and some wait time. When I finally drop him off he says he'll tip thru the app. About 10 minutes after leaving him I hear his cell phone ring. He left it in the car. I turn around and bring it to him. Now he says he'll leave me a big tip. Nope, he didn't. Very annoying.


Same here bud, almost every time a cheap PAx says I will tip threw the app they are BS. Also you probably know this but don't expect a tip from line or pool user. Super uber cheap



UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Once someone left a wallet. Uber and the man tried calling me but I had other pax in the car so I didn't answer. They deactivated my account!!! They treated me like some kind of crackhead thief. Nowadays my pax LEAVE ABSOLUTELY NOTHING in my car because it ends up in the garbage. These Uber employees really need better training. They feel like they can do anything they want.


Dame so all this happened because u were honest. Unbelievable


----------

